# Employer must pay Covid-19 hospitalization of househelp



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*This came out today and I thought I'd better share it, the link below is from the Government:

MANILA* – The Occupational Safety and Health Center (OSHC), an attached agency of the Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE), said employers have to pay the medical expenses of their _kasambahay_ (house helper) who contracted the coronavirus disease 2019 (Covid-19).

Dr. Reynaldo Sta. Ana, the health officer of the OSHC, said it is the responsibility of the employer to take care of the _kasambahay_ once they got sick.

“Based on the DOLE-Department of Trade and Industry guidelines regarding Covid-19. The employer has to take charge in the hospitalization and testing of the _kasambahay_ with regards to Covid-19,” he said in a virtual forum on Monday.

Sta. Ana also said the employer should not terminate a house helper infected with Covid-19.

“It should not be a reason to terminate the _kasambahay_. They can end their employment if they are not performing their jobs,” he said. “Instead, the employer should have compassion.”

He said employers should help their house helpers to have access to medical facilities “for them to treated and assessed by specialists and help them meet their medical needs”.

The official also reminded the public to always follow minimum health and safety protocols to prevent the spread of Covid-19.

“We always remind the people especially the members of household of the minimum health standards,” he said.

Underscoring the importance of dialogue in settling labor disputes, DOLE Secretary Silvestre Bello III encouraged kasambahays to file labor-related complaints at the labor department.

This as Bello issued Labor Advisory No. 35, which spells out the procedures on the conduct of mandatory conference, issuance of compliance order, and handling of appealed labor disputes involving_ kasambahay_. The advisory was issued on the eve of the celebration of the Kasambahay law signed in 2013.

The issuance supplements Labor Advisory No. 17, Series of 2018, which provides guidelines on handling _kasambahay_ complaints or requests for assistance through the Single Entry Approach (SEnA).

SEnA is a mechanism that provides accessible, speedy, impartial, and inexpensive settlement procedures of all labor and employment issues through a 30-day mandatory conciliation-mediation.

Under the guidelines, after a request for assistance has been filed by the _kasambahay_ at the DOLE Central/Regional/Provincial/Field Offices or its Attached Agencies, a mandatory conference shall be conducted by the handling officer and the issue shall be resolved within 30 days from the conduct of initial proceedings. _*(PNA)*_





Philippine News Agency Article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was asked by one of our Expats how they define the House Keeper and the word used in the article is _kasambahay_ (house helper) so I looked this up.

Kasambayhay : Household helper; housemate; fellow person living in the same house Kasambayhay Defintion


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Domestic workers who contract Covid-19 entitled to cash aid: DOLE*

*MANILA* – Domestic workers (kasambahays) that contracted coronavirus disease 2019 (Covid-19) are entitled to financial benefits, a labor official said on Friday.

“The SSS (Social Security System) has employees’ compensation program for kasambahays the benefits, for example, the helper got infected with the virus they have a daily income benefit of PHP480 per day up to 14 days,” Ma. Karina Perida-Trayvilla, director of the Labor department's Bureau of Workers with Special Concerns (BSWC), said in a Laging Handa briefing.

She added that the domestic workers are also entitled to cash aid amounting to PHP10,000.

“Plus cash assistance of PHP10,000 and medical reimbursement. Under PhilHealth (Philippine Health Insurance), their testing is covered provided they are members,” she added. “If they are confirmed case of Covid-19, they will also receive compensation but it will be spent based on the severity of pneumonia.”

At the same time, she said employers have to take care of the expenses of the helper.

“The hospital treatment should be shouldered by the employer especially if the employee is enrolled with the SSS and PhilHealth (Philippine Health Insurance Corp.),” she said. *(PNA)*

PNA Link to article


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

There is a lot of "should" in the wording, not "must" so not sure if any of that could hold up in court.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> There is a lot of "should" in the wording, not "must" so not sure if any of that could hold up in court.


Towards the bottom of the article it starts bringing in the Department of Labor and SSS payments along with days off and 13 month payments so not only will a House Helper gain attention with his Covid 19 sickness but it begins to open up that can of worms.

I wouldn't want to mess with any court here.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Towards the bottom of the article it starts bringing in the Department of Labor and SSS payments along with days off and 13 month payments so not only will a House Helper gain attention with his Covid 19 sickness but it begins to open up that can of worms.
> 
> I wouldn't want to mess with any court here.


My first thought is does the average house helper especially in some little town in the province know this stuff. Most are a relative in the first place.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My first thought is does the average house helper especially in some little town in the province know this stuff. Most are a relative in the first place.


They probably don't but when they go in for help at the Municipality Clinic it all comes out and the Municipality or Barangay will take it from there.


----------

